# Mua Nệm Chăn Drap Gối Như Thế Nào Cho Người Lớn Tuổi?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (25/1/19)

Càng lớn tuổi thì càng khó đi vào giấc ngủ, thời gian ngủ cũng giảm đi nhiều. Do đó, việc chọn được chăn drap gối nệm phù hợp để giúp người lớn tuổi ngủ thoải mái và dễ dàng hơn là điều rất quan trọng.​​Khác với những người trẻ cả về sức khỏe cũng như tính linh động, người lớn tuổi nhạy cảm hơn nhiều. Đặc biệt là giấc ngủ, đối với họ càng già thì lại càng khó ngủ, và nếu nằm trên một chiếc giường với chăn ga gối nệm không phù hợp thì việc ngủ càng khó khăn hơn. Vậy Mua Nệm Chăn Drap Gối Như Thế Nào Cho Người Lớn Tuổi mới là tốt và thích hợp. Cùng Tatana tham khảo bài viết sau đây nhé!​​*1. Chọn mua nệm (đệm):*​Không nên sử dụng nệm (đệm) lò xo có độ co lún nhiều sẽ khiến cho những người lớn tuổi cảm thấy khó chịu, choáng váng, chóng mặt khi nằm ngủ. Hoặc nệm quá cứng lại dễ khiến người già cảm thấy đau lưng, khó ngủ. Vì vậy, để ông bà có được giấc ngủ ngon và sâu hơn, bạn nên loại nệm có độ đàn hồi và độ cứng vừa phải như đệm bông ép. Sử dụng nệm bông ép sẽ giúp người lớn tuổi không bị mỏi lưng và dễ đi vào giấc ngủ nhờ độ bằng phẳng, không co lún của đệm.​​*2. Lựa chọn gối:*​Khi chọn mua gối ngủ, bạn cần chú ý đến độ cao hoặc mềm mại của gối, độ dày hoặc mỏng của gối, đặc biệt là với người già thường có bệnh huyết áp, hoặc hay đau mỏi xương cốt, đau cổ vai thì càng cần đặc biệt chú ý đến các đặc điểm này để lựa chọn gối phù hợp.​​Cụ thể, nên chọn gối mềm, có độ cao vừa phải, đàn hồi tốt, có bề mặt phẳng, tạo độ êm ái cho vùng đầu gáy. Chẳng hạn như: gối cao su non, gối cao su thiên nhiên,… sẽ khiến cho đầu êm ái khi kê, giúp người sử dụng dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn; ruột gối nên nhồi bằng bông tổng hợp giúp khí lưu thông dễ dàng, không bị nóng gáy khi ngủ.​​_



_
_Gối Nằm TATANA_
​
*Lưu ý:*​​- Khi ngủ bạn nên đặt gối ngay dưới gáy, không để bả vai đè lên gối vì như vậy đầu sẽ mất cân bằng và dễ mỏi.​​- Đối với những người hay nằm ngửa thì nên đặt gối sao cho lớp bông dồn dưới gáy, giữ được độ cong sinh lý tự nhiên của đốt sống cổ, đồng thời đảm bảo diện tích tiếp xúc của phần đầu với gối thoải mái nhất.​​- Nếu bạn quen nằm nghiêng, thì nên dồn gối vào phần trống giữa má và vai để giữ được trạng thái sinh lý tự nhiên của cổ.​Khi nằm nghiêng đừng nên chọn gối thấp, vì nó sẽ khiến cổ bạn không giữ được vị trí cân bằng.​​- Đối với những người bị bệnh đau cổ nên chọn loại gối dài, mềm, kê ôm vào gáy để đầu hơi ngửa ra sau một chút.​​- Đối với những người mắc bệnh huyết áp thấp nên dùng gối mỏng để máu dễ dàng lưu thông lên não.​​*3. Lựa chọn chăn ra (ga, drap):*​Nên chọn loại chăn nhẹ, có độ dày vừa phải nhưng đảm bảo giữ ấm tốt vào mùa đông và mát mẻ vào mùa hè. Hiện nay trên thị trường phổ biến nhất đó là chất liệu cotton, tơ tằm, bông sợi tự nhiên, lông vũ… đây là những chất liệu vô cùng thân thiện với sức khỏe con người, đặc biệt là những người cao tuổi rất nhạy cảm trong vấn đề sức khỏe.​​_



_
_Chăn Drap TATANA_​
Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên cân nhắc đến màu sắc khi chọn mua chăn ra cho người lớn tuổi, nên chọn những màu sắc trung tính, đơn giản, hài hòa và nên tránh những gam màu quá rực rỡ, chói lóa khiến cho ông bà cảm thấy tù túng, bí bách.​​Hy vọng rằng qua bài viết trên bạn sẽ có thêm thông tin hữu ích khi mua chăn ra gối nệm cho ông bà thân yêu của mình.​​TATANA​


----------

